# Whos going to Kempton Park Reptile Expo 2010



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been given the OK to go by the BF, so we will be attending YAY!!! I can't wait, and its a month before my birthday :whistling2:

*EARLY BIRTHDAY PRESENT?????* :2thumb:: victory:

Who else is going  Would be nice to meet some of you guys!!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

We'll be there, With a table.


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll be there looking for more corns and beardies I hope


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool I think I am going to be looking for a Hognose & maybe a tree frog  possibly a corn


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> We'll be there, With a table.


Uh oh your table could be *very* dangerous to my bank balance : victory:
I originally wanted one your your Jungle Jags.... :flrt:


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

will be there with table


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, what will you have there?


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Im going!
Cant wait!
Its only about 20 mins drive from home!
Make sure I leave wallet in Hubby's pocket!!
xXx


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll probably be there with the husband, not buying or selling anything though, but just to say hi to friends and see what's around


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

We'll be there, taking the piss out of Joels pink T-shirt :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool  I'll be there with the BF (a non reptile convert) lol he soon will be though mu ha ha ha!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i hope to go... just to mooch around and get my boy a pressie.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

fishboy said:


> We'll be there, taking the piss out of Joels pink T-shirt :2thumb:


I'll wear a nice one for you :flrt:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

il be there and its a day after me partners birthday so hopefully get him summit he likes


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

ill be there with my oh, but im not takeing to much money with me :whistling2: as i drive a van and would proberly end up filling it :lol2:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeh im lucky to my birthday is on the 28th of august so its nicely sandwiched between this show and the maidstone show haha


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oooo alot of peeps b/days around that time, mines 15th sep  i still use it as an excuse though hehe


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> Awesome, what will you have there?



We should have some retics, carpets and a few other bits


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> Oooo alot of peeps b/days around that time, mines 15th sep  i still use it as an excuse though hehe


 
Yeh i would lol


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

beefy said:


> We should have some retics, carpets and a few other bits


Fab, look forward to it :2thumb::no1:


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

wheaty5 said:


> Yeh im lucky to my birthday is on the 28th of august so its nicely sandwiched between this show and the maidstone show haha


 
Snap!!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i'll be there with a table : victory:


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

We'll be there with a table, just confirmed!

I can't wait. I think it is going to be a great show.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

adsclarke said:


> We'll be there with a table, just confirmed!
> 
> I can't wait. I think it is going to be a great show.
> 
> ...


Awesome  and you have corns :flrt::flrt:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

n1ghtf1re said:


> Snap!!


Haha ive never heard of anyone with the same birthday as me :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

We are going for a look and Where Dragons Dwell with beardies from Ireland has booked a table too.

My birthday is October but then we have had xmas, valentines day, mothers day, OH (still working on converting him) bday june - i am sure i can find some excuse to bring another baby home :lol2: it is my eldest daughters bday 2 weeks before the show i am allowed a prezzie for that right??? :whistling2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> We are going for a look and Where Dragons Dwell with beardies from Ireland has booked a table too.
> 
> My birthday is October but then we have had xmas, valentines day, mothers day, OH (still working on converting him) bday june - i am sure i can find some excuse to bring another baby home :lol2: it is my eldest daughters bday 2 weeks before the show i am allowed a prezzie for that right??? :whistling2:


LOL that is a *very* viable reason to bring one him :mf_dribble: hehehe


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I might pop along for a gander and to have a nice day out


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I really can't wait, this will be my first reptile show thingy!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> I really can't wait, this will be my first reptile show thingy!


Ditto!!

xXx


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

we will be there have tables will have corns, royal morphs and some other bits and pieces


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

djjohn said:


> we will be there have tables will have corns, royal morphs and some other bits and pieces


Wicked :2thumb:


----------



## waynehollands (Aug 29, 2006)

we will have a table selling fattailed morphs

www.walkaboutreptiles.co.uk


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

waynehollands said:


> we will have a table selling fattailed morphs
> 
> www.walkaboutreptiles.co.uk


Look forward to seeing them :2thumb:


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I best get hubby building more vivs. I'm want at least four more corn morphs and it sounds like this will be the place to get them. I can hear the bank manager crying already :devil:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL well my BF has decided he wants a snake now, after handling my lil corn Picollo, so this will be great for him to see and handle a few. 

CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

i have just heard about this expo its only 20min up the road from mine woooop i cant wait!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be sending back our booking for next week.

We will hope to have a table selling the MagNaturals we import.

Should be a great show!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

excession said:


> I will be sending back our booking for next week.
> 
> We will hope to have a table selling the MagNaturals we import.
> 
> Should be a great show!!


Well definately looking forward to that :2thumb:


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

i would love to go - can you bring the kids? if so do they charge?


----------

